

Ask HN: Good Clojure codebases to read? - elwell


======
sova
[https://crossclj.info/](https://crossclj.info/)

"CrossClj is a tool to explore the interconnected Clojure universe. As an
example, you can find all the uses of reduce across all projects, or find all
the functions called map. Or you can list all the projects using ring. You can
also walk the source code across different projects."

------
juliangamble
Understanding Clojure's reader and eval builds your 'mental model' of how
Clojure runs your code:

read:
[https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/clojure-1.7.0/src/cl...](https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/clojure-1.7.0/src/clj/clojure/core.clj#L3615)

eval:
[https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/clojure-1.7.0/src/cl...](https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/clojure-1.7.0/src/clj/clojure/core.clj#L3077)

------
sova
If you're trying to build a website I really learned a lot by looking at
Xavi's noir-auth-app. [https://github.com/xavi/noir-auth-
app](https://github.com/xavi/noir-auth-app)

Not really a code-base, but the clojure style guide is a nice glance over..
[https://github.com/bbatsov/clojure-style-
guide](https://github.com/bbatsov/clojure-style-guide)

------
zubairq
A front end Clojurescript framework which uses alot of external libraries:

[https://github.com/zubairq/coils](https://github.com/zubairq/coils)

------
ortuna
[https://github.com/yogthos/clj-pdf](https://github.com/yogthos/clj-pdf) was
one I looked at when I started and took a few tricks away from.

